# Luxaire Furnace Won't Fire



## ChuckAnderson (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Everyone. I have a Luxaire furnace that will not fire. The computer board was replaced about a year ago and now there is a flashing red LED light on the board. According to the error codes on the back of the furnace door, 3 red flashes means that the pressure valve switch is stuck open.

Does anyone know what this kind of repair should cost me? Is it difficult to replace on my own? Are there any pitfalls if I decide to do it on my own or do you recommend I get a professional? Does anyone have a referral they can offer? The house is in Redford Michigan, Wayne County.

Any info would be helpful!

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

first make sure the fan motor the hose connects to is running,

pull the hose off the switch. blow in to the hose.

remove switch from furnace and shake it like you are trying to remove water from it.
reassemble and see what happens.


----------



## ChuckAnderson (Dec 6, 2010)

If I need a new switch, do you know where I can get one in the area?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Whole bunch. an inter net search will get you to the closest one.

i haven't worked the west side in twenty years. Places I bought from are all gone.

But switches don't usually go bad. do as i said first. repost for more info,


----------



## ChuckAnderson (Dec 6, 2010)

*Luxaire Pressure Switch*

Well, I did replace the switch. But, the good old LED light still flashes 3x telling me that the pressure switch is stuck open. Well, it cannot be stuck open, it is new and when I suck on the hose attached to it, you can hear the switch open and close.

Does this mean I need another computer board? What does it mean and why does it have the same error code as before even though I have a new switch? None of this makes sense.

HELP!


----------



## ChuckAnderson (Dec 6, 2010)

*Replaced Luxaire Pressure Switch, but error code still says bad?*

Well, I replaced the pressure switch on my Luxaire furnace because the LED flashes 3x and it says the pressure valve is stuck open. But, it cannot be stuck open, it is new and when I suck on the hose attached to it, you can hear the switch open and close.

Does this mean I need computer board? What does it mean and why does it have the same error code as before even though I have a new switch? None of this makes sense.

HELP!


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

it means a couple of possibilities 1: the pressure port that the hose attaches to on the draft motor is plugged---remove hose from draft motor and using a paper clip or small drill bit, clear obstruction in pressure port on draft motor or 2: you have a blocked flue. to _*TEST*_ for this, remove flue from furnace and attempt to run furnace, if all is a go, then flue is blocked.... _*DO NOT RUN FURNACE WITH OUT FLUE ATTACHED!!!!!*_


----------



## Hixheat1 (Dec 6, 2010)

ChuckAnderson said:


> Well, I replaced the pressure switch on my Luxaire furnace because the LED flashes 3x and it says the pressure valve is stuck open. But, it cannot be stuck open, it is new and when I suck on the hose attached to it, you can hear the switch open and close.
> 
> Does this mean I need computer board? What does it mean and why does it have the same error code as before even though I have a new switch? None of this makes sense.
> 
> HELP!


Does the ind. Motor run (little black motor were pressure switch is attached) if so motor may not be turning fast enough. Order of operation call for heat ind. Runs makes switch and hot surface ing. glows opens gas valve and you have ing. Checks clogged vac hose bad motor or pressure switch or bad board.


----------



## Hixheat1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hixheat1 said:


> Does the ind. Motor run (little black motor were pressure switch is attached) if so motor may not be turning fast enough. Order of operation call for heat ind. Runs makes switch and hot surface ing. glows opens gas valve and you have ing. Checks clogged vac hose bad motor or pressure switch or bad board.


Also make sure the inducer motor is clean. Via housing not full of rust or debri, this will slow the motor down.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Check the port on the inducer fan where the hose from the press switch attaches to for blockage. Ream it out with a paper clip or small drill bit. Otherwise you need a manometer to check how much draft/suction you have from that fan and whether it is enough to close the switch. Remove the vent pipe from the top of the furnace and look inside the ventor fan for a dead bird or feathers. They fall down the chimney and can block it. Try fire the furnace up w/o the vent pipe on for a few seconds. If it fires up then check the chimney for blockages.


----------



## Hixheat1 (Dec 6, 2010)

yuri said:


> Check the port on the inducer fan where the hose from the press switch attached to for blockage. Ream it out with a paper clip or small drill bit. Otherwise you need a manometer to check how much draft/suction you have from that fan and whether it is enough to close the switch. Remove the vent pipe from the top of the furnace and look inside the ventor fan for a dead bird or feathers. They fall down the chimney and can block it. Try fire the furnace up w/o the vent pipe on for a few seconds. If it fires up then check the chimney for blockages.


Nice call don't allow furnace to run long with flue not connected co bad stuff


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

its like there is an echo, see chuck's other post labeled Luxaire Furnace Won't Fire 
good to know we all have the same ideas


----------



## Hixheat1 (Dec 6, 2010)

hvactech126 said:


> its like there is an echo, see chuck's other post labeled Luxaire Furnace Won't Fire
> good to know we all have the same ideas


Nice got to love the diy people just be safe. Or call a pro.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

hvactech126 said:


> its like there is an echo, see chuck's other post labeled Luxaire Furnace Won't Fire
> good to know we all have the same ideas


Merged the threads.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

beenthere said:


> Merged the threads.


thanks beenthere


----------

